# Disappearing SG orders



## HALLSERV (Feb 10, 2014)

I NEED YOUR HELP!!! I've mentioned this before BUT I need to know if you have had any Safeguard grass cut orders that have just disappeared without any notification. I've close to 50 in the last month that have disappeared. No cancellation email. No notification of any kind. These orders are not in the CANCELLATION TAB either on Vendor Web. I use PPW to track my orders so that's what I check them against. SG says I'm crazy (partially true) and they've sent notifications but I've not received anything...


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

HALLSERV said:


> I NEED YOUR HELP!!! I've mentioned this before BUT I need to know if you have had any Safeguard grass cut orders that have just disappeared without any notification. I've close to 50 in the last month that have disappeared. No cancellation email. No notification of any kind. These orders are not in the CANCELLATION TAB either on Vendor Web. I use PPW to track my orders so that's what I check them against. SG says I'm crazy (partially true) and they've sent notifications but I've not received anything...


Why are you doing their grass cut is beyond me to begin with


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't worry it's a cost savings measure or in other words a Profit Boost for SG. 

They will drop for 2-3 cycles then put the work order back into your que for completion of a Routine Grass cut at routine prices. By then the grass is 12-24" tall so you will place a bid due to excessive grass height. This will take another 2 recut cycles while they look for another vendor to complete at the Routine Cut rates. Now the poor lawn hasn't been cut for 2 months and SG will send you another routine cut work order and by now your desperate (most cut crews will be) and you will bid again and start the cycle over again or suck-it-up and do the work. 

Either way you lose and SG wins.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Speak it brother! How close to truth that is! 




Wannabe said:


> Don't worry it's a cost savings measure or in other words a Profit Boost for SG.
> 
> They will drop for 2-3 cycles then put the work order back into your que for completion of a Routine Grass cut at routine prices. By then the grass is 12-24" tall so you will place a bid due to excessive grass height. This will take another 2 recut cycles while they look for another vendor to complete at the Routine Cut rates. Now the poor lawn hasn't been cut for 2 months and SG will send you another routine cut work order and by now your desperate (most cut crews will be) and you will bid again and start the cycle over again or suck-it-up and do the work.
> 
> Either way you lose and SG wins.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

You just said it all in one short paragraph...nicely done Wannabe. On a side note HALLSERV, SG is losing Nationstar June 1st so might want to upload any of those before they disappear too.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> You just said it all in one short paragraph...nicely done Wannabe. On a side note HALLSERV, SG is losing Nationstar June 1st so might want to upload any of those before they disappear too.


Its a beautiful thing! SG losing all their clients..:yes::thumbup::clap::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It is a beautiful thing.*



JDRM said:


> Its a beautiful thing! SG losing all their clients..:yes::thumbup::clap::drink::drink::drink:


 Unfortunately they have done so much damage to the overall industry in general, their race to the bottom model has been copied so many times and repeated by everyone from other large players right down to the mom and pops. The entire industry is becoming a sad worn out joke. 
Can an industry survive, that is financed from the bottom up, of the guy at the bottom is afraid to put his money on the line?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohnojim,

Bingo on your post. I had a phone call from a "friend" last night that is a vendor recruiter for a national. It was a catchup call to see how everyone's doing but he commented that it's so dang hard to find contractors who have a nestegg to survive past a week worth of work order expenses.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*People smart enough to have a nest egg*



Wannabe said:


> Ohnojim,
> 
> Bingo on your post. I had a phone call from a "friend" last night that is a vendor recruiter for a national. It was a catchup call to see how everyone's doing but he commented that it's so dang hard to find contractors who have a nestegg to survive past a week worth of work order expenses.


aren't stupid enough to risk it on companies who's business model is to screw you out of it, and stretch out the payments as long as they can. 

I have a good line of credit, will I risk my money with most of these companies? Why should I? I'm winding it down aggressively right now. As the pricing continues to drop, they are getting what they pay for, they can no longer afford me.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Ohnojim said:


> Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> > Ohnojim,
> ...


We dropped our last client today whose name starts with S. Get a survey about SG quality assessment, not because we quit, I guess they have vendors fleeing. We were doing hazards only and today was it


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Having your work order mysteriously disappear before you perform the work is always better than having the money you are owed mysteriously disappear from your check after you've done the work!:thumbup:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

And Safeguard is a master of both


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

newreo said:


> Why are you doing their grass cut is beyond me to begin with


Safe gaurd lost the Fannie stuff. From my understanding, the work is being split up between regionals. I think they are trying to take all their eggs out of the same basket. I have been told most are preparing to hit the street with the Fannie stuff July 1st


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

None of the nationals actually "lose" the work. It just gets passed around the table so others can have a turn for awhile, and then it comes back. Sort of like "Show and Share" in grade school.


----------



## PPPropstar (Jul 25, 2015)

they created a different service line for seasonal work. If you're doing maintenance work/reo and still want to do grass cuts, you'd just have to sign up with that service line


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Ohnojim,
> 
> Bingo on your post. I had a phone call from a "friend" last night that is a vendor recruiter for a national. It was a catchup call to see how everyone's doing but he commented that it's so dang hard to find contractors who have a nestegg to survive past a week worth of work order expenses.





You tell him that as a group they've brought that on themselves?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe,

What say you about SG registering a BUNCH of companies from an address in Alaska? There are 12 companies that have an address matching 7887 Safeguard Cir Valley View, OH 44125 with a 
registered Physical Address of 9360 Glacier Hwy Ste 202, Juneau, AK, 99801, UNITED STATES......



The companies are Safeguard Properties LLC, Safeguard Properties LLC, Safeguard Properties LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, Safeguard Properties Management LLC, and Safeguard Holdings Gp LLC.

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES, LLC
CALIFORNIA FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company Which Will Do Business In California
Filing Date: December 28, 2007
File Number: 200736410014

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES LLC
OREGON FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: February 22, 2008
File Number: 499689-93


SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES, LLC
NORTH DAKOTA FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: January 07, 2008
File Number: 24257400

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
TENNESSEE FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: September 10, 2012
File Number: 000695328

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
IOWA CODE 489 FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: September 07, 2012
File Number: 442557

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
CALIFORNIA LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company Which Will Do Business In California
Filing Date: September 06, 2012
File Number: 201225010226

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
MASSACHUSETTS FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY (LLC)
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: September 07, 2012
File Number: 001087423

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
WISCONSIN FOREIGN LLC
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Csc-Lawyers Incorporating Service Company (fict Name) Corporation Service Company (corp Name)
Filing Date: September 10, 2012
File Number: S095847

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
HAWAII FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY (LLC)
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Mailing
Registered Agent: Csc Services Of Hawaii, Inc.
Filing Date: September 18, 2012
File Number: 99182 C6

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
NEW MEXICO FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: September 11, 2012
File Number: 4648420

SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES MANAGEMENT, LLC
NORTH DAKOTA FOREIGN LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal
Registered Agent: Corporation Service Company
Filing Date: September 11, 2012
File Number: 32539400

SAFEGUARD HOLDINGS G.P., LLC
WEST VIRGINIA FOREIGN LLC | LIMITED-LIABILITY COMPANY
WRITE REVIEW
Address: 7887 Safeguard Cir
Valley View, OH 44125
Address Types: Principal and Mailing
Registered Agent: 
Filing Date: August 14, 2013
File Number:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> Wannabe,
> 
> What say you about SG registering a BUNCH of companies from an address in Alaska? There are 12 companies that have an address matching 7887 Safeguard Cir Valley View, OH 44125 with a
> registered Physical Address of 9360 Glacier Hwy Ste 202, Juneau, AK, 99801, UNITED STATES......
> ...


I like word foreign. Wonder how they justify that and what does it mean? Does it mean that when SH**t will hit the fan owners flee to some offshore zone with all stolen from vendors money?


----------

